# Guidance On Buying A Used Outback



## Joejenn107 (Jan 9, 2013)

My wife and I have been RVing since 03 with our 97 Jayco 5th wheel and are looking to upgrade to a used 2006 Keystone Outback Sidney 28 FRLS. I know to check the appliances, roof, etc...but was wondering if there some unique areas or problems to be aware of before buying. We gave it the quick look and really like it and want to go back armed with as much knowlegde as possible before giving it a hard look and negotiating. I was concerned there were so many recent complaints about Keystone at [email protected] Those complaints seemed to be mostly about newer larger units. The white wrap is peeling on some of the cabinetry but I have read about possible solutions for that. Any assistance, warnings, or advice would be appreciated. Thanks. Hoping to be an "Outbacker in an Outback Soon"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Click on this link to get my Pre Delivery Document. Print this out...plan on taking about 4 hours to complete. While not 100%, this will allow you to catch a lot of issues that normally would be overlooked. Please let the buyer know you plan on doing this, otherwise they might be a bit off if you ask to spend 4 hours looking over the unit.


----------



## Joejenn107 (Jan 9, 2013)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Click on this link to get my Pre Delivery Document. Print this out...plan on taking about 4 hours to complete. While not 100%, this will allow you to catch a lot of issues that normally would be overlooked. Please let the buyer know you plan on doing this, otherwise they might be a bit off if you ask to spend 4 hours looking over the unit.


Thank You - very much!
This is very complete checklist. The seller is a local dealer (not associated with the big box dealers) and I think will have no issues with me giving it a thorough review.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Check with Lakeshore RV in MI, before you buy a used Outback, you will be suprised.


----------



## Joejenn107 (Jan 9, 2013)

danny285 said:


> Check with Lakeshore RV in MI, before you buy a used Outback, you will be suprised.


That was a great suggestion! Lots to look at and consider. Currently live in Ga but gives me idea of competitive pricing. It would not be ruled out to go get one either if everything was just right.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

or Holman RV in Ohio. They should be closer to you. They are another wholesale dealer


----------



## Joejenn107 (Jan 9, 2013)

Jewellfamily said:


> or Holman RV in Ohio. They should be closer to you. They are another wholesale dealer


Thanks--they have a great inventory of new vehicles but fewer used ones. Hopefully they will be around in 8 years when we can be retired and justify spending the money and have the time in a new unit! Right now it is another used one for us.


----------

